# jetzt ist es amtlich: hardtail schneller als fully...



## mauntenbeiker (2. Juni 2006)

...die zeitschrift mountain bike und peter nilges haben keine kosten und mühen gescheut die ewige ht/fully-frage zu beantworten - so mit datarecording, gps und tralala...

verglichen wurden eine rotwild rcc 1.3 (hardtail, 10,0kg), santa cruz blur xc (racefully, 11,55kg), specialized s-works stumpjumper (all-mountain-fully, 11,9kg) und rocky mountain slayer 90 (enduro-fully, 14,2kg).

strecke: 2229 meter-runde auf kanarischen lavaboden mit 571m knackigem downhill, 726m flowiger singletrail und 932m langem antstieg (bis 15%).

nun sollte man ja als leser solcher zeitschriften erwarten, dass ein fully das rennen macht - aber nein - die lassen das ht gewinnen... 

die rundenzeiten: hardtail 8:25,35min / race-fully 8:41,25min / all-mountain 8:44,85min / enduro 8:46,44min

zitat: "3.sektion: 932meter steigung... ...das rotwild deklassiert hier die konkurrenz, nimmt dem blur fast 40 sekunden ab..."

das ganze wird noch interessanter wenn man sieht, dass der downhill sehr anspruchsvoll war (zitat: "...bietet sprünge, drops, wechselkurven, anlieger stufen und kanten, denen teils nur das rocky gewachsen ist...") und der anstieg eher von der müden sorte war (15% steigung nur am ende des anstiegs, sonst flacher).

den gesamten artikel findet ihr in der neuesten ausgabe (07/2006) der mountain bike (seite 40).

sooooo - zur diskussion freigegeben...


----------



## race-jo (2. Juni 2006)

ich glaub in der bike wurde das acuh schon mal getestet, da gewann das specialized epic gegen ein ht. bin jetzt aber zu faul in alten ausgaben zu suchen.
kommt wohl auch aufs testverfahren an

gruß

race-jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (2. Juni 2006)

Alles subjektiv...

Ich glaube die "was ist schneller Frage" wird man sich nie richtig beantworten können...

Selbst wenn es derselbe Fahrer ist von mir aus auch noch exakt dieselben Bodenverhältnisse, so gibt es immer noch Unterschiede ob vom Wind her oder von den Komponenten die gefahren werden, z.B. Reifen usw...

Es wird immer Fully-Befürworter und HT-Fetischisten geben
egal was getestet wird und wie viel so eine "rennomierte" Zeitung auch polarisieren mag...


----------



## Thunderbird (2. Juni 2006)

Ist doch kein Wunder, wenn das nächstleichteste Fully 1,4Kg mehr wiegt.  

Ein Fully spielt seinen Vorteil sowiso erst nach ca. 45 Minuten aus,
wenn man schon etwas erschöpft ist und die Abfahrten mehr stressen.

Wie wurde das überhaupt objektiv getestet?
Wieviele Runden sind sie pro Rad gefahren?
Man kann doch nicht 4x hintereinander mit 4 Bikes fahren und
am Ende noch exakt so viel Kraft auf's Pedal bringen, wie
am Anfang. Außerdem kennt man die Abfahrt am Ende viel besser
und ist dann immer deutlich schneller. Nimmt man 4 Fahrer, ist
das Ganze sowieso nicht vergleichbar, schon alleine wegen der Fahrtechnik.
Das kann kein Kraftmesser rausfiltern.

Nee, also ich halte das für nicht reproduzierbaren, unwissenschaftlichen Humbug.
Kaufe mir seit langem kein "Mountain Bike" mehr und werde auch durch so einen
Artikel sicher nicht dazu verleitet. Die sollen lieber bei Materialtests bleiben.

Thb


----------



## Wave (2. Juni 2006)

lol!!!

Ich WEISS, dass ich mit meinem Race-Bike (Hardtail) auf einer knapp 1 km langen Steigung nicht wirklich 40 sekunden schneller bin als auf einem (meinetwegen gleichschwerem) Fully! Dabei ist es egal ob die Steigung 1, 5 oder 20 Prozent hat!

Und von wegen Berichten von Peter Nilges: 
Kaum ein Profi fährt 2,4er Reifen im Rennen....aber ER


----------



## dubbel (2. Juni 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> - so mit datarecording, gps und tralala...


was genau haben die da erfasst?
die zeiten zu messen und zu vergleichen ist ja erst mal schwachsinn - wer weiss, wie stark sich die wattleistungen unterschieden...


----------



## mtbmarcus (2. Juni 2006)

Es wurde aber nicht einmal mit den gleichen Reifen/Reifensystemen getestet. Ist also von Anfang an nicht vergleichbar. Eigentlich schade. Dann wäre der Test vielleicht wirklich gut gewesen.


----------



## rascal92 (2. Juni 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...die zeitschrift mountain bike und peter nilges haben keine kosten und mühen gescheut die ewige ht/fully-frage zu beantworten - so mit datarecording, gps und tralala...
> 
> verglichen wurden eine rotwild rcc 1.3 (hardtail, 10,0kg), santa cruz blur xc (racefully, 11,55kg), specialized s-works stumpjumper (all-mountain-fully, 11,9kg) und rocky mountain slayer 90 (enduro-fully, 14,2kg).
> 
> ...



Wie bekamen die dann überhaupt eine Runde mit den anderen Rädern hin? 

Bildzeitunsniveau

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## Col. Kurtz (3. Juni 2006)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich WEISS, dass ich mit meinem Race-Bike (Hardtail) auf einer knapp 1 km langen Steigung nicht wirklich 40 sekunden schneller bin als auf einem (meinetwegen gleichschwerem) Fully! Dabei ist es egal ob die Steigung 1, 5 oder 20 Prozent hat!



das trifft den nagel auf den kopf...

bin 'enttäuscht'; hab gedacht, dass die sich gebessert ham seit dem neuen chefredakteur..



womit immernoch wir an der reihe wären mal nen richtigen test aufzuziehen!


----------



## D.S. (3. Juni 2006)

Schnell ist wer als erster ankommt. Fettich...


----------



## SpongeBob (3. Juni 2006)

D.S. schrieb:
			
		

> Schnell ist wer als erster ankommt. Fettich...




Hmm. Dem ist nicht hinzuzufügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## razor67 (3. Juni 2006)

Der "Test" ist wirklich interessant; man kann die gefahrenen Zeiten und Durchschnitts- sowie Spitzengeschwindigkeiten der Probanden in der einzelnen Sektionen miteinander vergleichen. Der Einfluß der Reifen auf die Fahrleistungen ist immens, eine Wiederholung mit identischer Bereifung ist geplant. 
Daraus die Schlussfolgerung zu ziehen, dass eine bestimmte Gattung der Fahrräder deshalb allgemein schneller oder langsamer ist wäre freilich völliger Quatsch.


----------



## race-jo (3. Juni 2006)

bitte auch komplett gleiche ausstattung der bikes, denn zum beispiel ein schwerer lrs macht sich ja nicht nur im gewicht bemerkbar sondern auch bei der beschleunigung.


----------



## DHVEF (3. Juni 2006)

Wie schon beschrieben ist der test alles andere als representativ. Aber teoretisch müsste das leichtere rad immer schneller fahren. was das fully arbeitet, kann der fahrer auch ausgleichen. Ich fahre aber trotzdem lieber fully ;-)


----------



## kawa (3. Juni 2006)

....die Jokerkarte"am Berg",also lange Anstiege,wird immer beim Hardtail
bleiben-das sehe ich in der  Praxis auch,in der Mehrzahl kommen am Berg Fully-Piloten von vorn zurück und auch auf langen windanfälligen Flachstücken kann man mit dem Hardtail irgendwie mehr Druck machen.
Außerdem spielt ein Fully sowie so erst den Trumpf"Abfahrt" aus wenn 
es mehr als 100mm vorn hat und dann macht eine Racegeo sowie keinen
Sinn mehr.Was die verschiedenen Reifen bzw. Laufräder angeht ist das schon realistisch,es macht doch kein Sinn auf ein Fully ne Sytemlaufrad mit
zb. CompS zu bauen, mit einem Fully hälts du immer voll drauf,egal was das im Weg ist,also musste auch andere Reifen/Laufrad drauf machen oder du
muß dein Fahrstil dem Hardtail wieder anpassen.
Das einzige was mich immer wieder am Fully reizen würde,ist die Traktion
auf steilem verblocktem losen Untergrund  und der Komfort auf steinharten
ausgetrockneten Waschbrettpisten(ala "zementiere Trakoren-Fahrspuren").
Aber das wiegt nicht(noch nicht) das "geile Gefühl" auf,am Berg auf dem
Hardtail in die 80mm Gabel den Lockout reinzuknallen und immer Wiegetritt
die 10kg unter mir zu beschleunigen um dann als erster in den Trail zu
jagen um die Fullypiloten "auszubremsen" *grins*


----------



## dubbel (3. Juni 2006)

und wenn der fullypilot am dämpfer auch den Lockout reinknallt?


----------



## lugggas (3. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn der fullypilot am dämpfer auch den Lockout reinknallt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (3. Juni 2006)

@ Kawa: Wenn die "Jokerkarte" beim Hardtail bleibt, 
dann zinke ich eben mein Blatt.  

Ich liebe das geile Gefühl, am Berg Dämpfer und Gabel zuzumachen, die Gabel abzusenken 
und immer im Wiegetritt die 9 Kg unter mir zu beschleunigen, dann als erster in der Trail zu 
jagen und die halbgefederte Konkurrenz vollends abzuhängen. 

Thb


----------



## Henry the Lion (3. Juni 2006)

Sangria-Journalisten, ein Eimer, vier Strohhalme â¦


----------



## drivingghost (3. Juni 2006)

> Außerdem spielt ein Fully sowie so erst den Trumpf"Abfahrt" aus wenn
> es mehr als 100mm vorn hat



Stand das in irgendeiner Zeitschrift?


----------



## baldur (3. Juni 2006)

sag mal, dubbel, hast du eigentlich keine Freunde?

Du bist überall vertreten, schreibst viel Müll, hauptsache mal ein Kommentar abgegeben, egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht.


geh mal vor die Tür und such den Kontakt zu anderen Menschen!


----------



## uphillking (4. Juni 2006)

Servus Kollegen,

jetzt schreib ich auch mal was dazu, weil: ICH KANN RICHTIG (!) VERGLEICHEN ! 

(zur Info: den besagten Vergleichstest in der MTB-Mag hab ich gelesen.)

Also, ICH fahre :

a.) Specialized Stumpjumper HT 10,4 kg / RS Sid 80mm
b.) Stevens F9 Lite Fully 12,4 kg / Manitou Minute2 100mm / Heck 90mm

beide identisch bereift mit Schwalbe Little Albert light 2,1 und Schwalbe X-light Schläuchen. Identischer Luftdruck (2,5 bar).

Oberrohrlänge 585mm (Spec.) zu 595mm (Stev.).
Vorbaulänge 130mm (Spec) zu 120mm (Stev.), Lenker (Ritchey Flat 580mm mit WCS Barends),Griffe (Ritchey WCS), Sattelstütze (Ritchey Pro bzw Comp) Sattel (Flite bzw FliteTT). 
Summasumarum: alles was die Geometrie und Sitzposition betrifft also identisch.

Als Vergleich dient meine "Hausrunde" mit ca. 35km Länge, ca. 800 Hm, 5% Asphalt, 25% Singletrail (davon 20% Bergab) , 70% Forststrasse.

Mein persönliches Testergebniss fällt folgendermassen aus:

Obwohl mir gefühlsmäßig das Fully insgesamt langsamer vorkommt als das HT habe ich am Ende mit beiden Bikes die IDENTISCHE Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von etwa 19 km/h !

ERGO:
Speed:
Was das HT auf glattem Untergrund schneller ist, gleicht das Fully wieder aus je mehr das Terrain rauher wird. Bergauf(!) wie bergab.
Ausdauer:
Sollten mehr Kilometer anstehen ist das Fully wesentlich weniger ermüdend wie das HT. Der sensibel ansprechende Hinterbau schont den Rücken und somit bleibt man länger leistungsfähig.

ALSO LEUTE, FAHRT MEHR FULLY !


----------



## dubbel (4. Juni 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> - so mit datarecording, gps und tralala...





			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> was genau haben die da erfasst?
> die zeiten zu messen und zu vergleichen ist ja erst mal schwachsinn - wer weiss, wie stark sich die wattleistungen unterschieden...


ich habs jetzt auch gelesen - die instruktion war "fahr so schnell es geht, aber puls nie über 160"...
super. 

und noch was seltsames: ein beschleunigungsaufnehmer war am beik befesteigt (es wird allerdings nicht bschrieben, wo genau), einer am fahrer. 
auf den bildern sieht es so aus, als wär in vorbaunähe was plaziert - ist das nicht doppelter aufwand für die gleiche größe?
wenn überhaupt, dann müsste doch an der ungefederten masse was gemessen werden. und das ergebnis wiederum wär trivial. 

@ v. schirach: in bezug auf "viel Müll, hauptsache mal ein Kommentar abgegeben, egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht" kann ich dir leider nicht ganz folgen.
das kann an deiner, aber auch an meiner beschränktheit liegen.


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juni 2006)

Weiteres Kriterium ist die Fahrweise. Bei CC Rennen sind die Kurse meist etwas winklig und ich muß ddauernd antreten -> ergo fahre ICH HT
Beim MA fahre ich wesentlich ruhiger, da die Teilabschnitte länger sind und ich die Leistung länger bringen muß -> ICH nehm das Fully weil es weniger ermüdet.

Den direkten Vergleich hab ich mal bei einem Rennen auf dem Müllberg in HH versucht. In einer Saison bin ich ein Rennem mit dem Vertex ein anderes mit meinem Element gefahren. Gewichtsunterschied 1 KG (nähmlich der Rahmen). Ergebnis: Schei* Gefühl auf dem Fully, Rundenzeiten allerdings gleich. Ergo: der Unterschied ist wohl marginal und eher gefühlt.


----------



## dubbel (12. Juni 2006)

gabs eigentlich irgendwo mal einen versuch, wo ein fully "normal" und mit 100% blockiertem dämpfer verglichen wurde?
warum nicht?

zusatzfrage: das specialized in dem test hat doch den ach so klugen brain-dämpfer. was hat der für einen einfluss auf die ganze fragestellung?


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Juni 2006)

zu sagen ht ist schneller als fully ist irgendwie als würde man sagen "audi ist schneller als bmw"

es kommt immer drauf an WAS für ein audi bzw bmw es ist und wie der fahrer mit dem auto auf der jeweiligen strecke harmoniert, wie die kisten abgestimmt sind usw. - falls ihr versteht, was ich ausdrücken will...

ganz davon ab würde ich gerne wissen, wie die dafur gesorgt haben, dass der menschliche faktor absolut gleich bleibt - ansonsten ist der test nämlich für die katz


----------



## dubbel (12. Juni 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> es kommt immer drauf an WAS für ein audi bzw bmw es ist und wie der fahrer mit dem auto auf der jeweiligen strecke harmoniert, wie die kisten abgestimmt sind usw. - falls ihr versteht, was ich ausdrücken will...


s. z.B. post # 3



			
				_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> ganz davon ab würde ich gerne wissen, wie die dafur gesorgt haben, dass der menschliche faktor absolut gleich bleibt - ansonsten ist der test nämlich für die katz


s. post # 23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (12. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> gabs eigentlich irgendwo mal einen versuch,
> wo ein fully "normal" und mit 100% blockiertem dämpfer verglichen wurde?


Nicht dass ich wüsste.
Das wäre wirklich eine simple Methode, 
um die Vorteile der Federung zu messen.



			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> warum nicht?


Weil der Dämpfer dabei mit großer Sicherheit kaputt geht.
Man könnte aber einen stabilen Platzhalter einbauen.
Der meistens schlechteren Geometrie von Fullys wird dabei
aber keine Rechnung getragen. Den Gewichtsnachteil kann 
man leicht ausrechnen, also erst mal ignorieren.

Thb


----------



## dubbel (12. Juni 2006)

die ganzen tests, die ich kenne, sind einfach zu naiv von der versuchsplanung. dabei ist es imho wirklich viel simpler, als es immer dargestellt wird. 



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Weil der Dämpfer dabei mit großer Sicherheit kaputt geht.


 opfer im dienste der wissenschaft -> portkokasse. 




			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte aber einen stabilen Platzhalter einbauen.


dummy mit gleichem gewicht wie der original-dämpfer. 





			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Der meistens schlechteren Geometrie von Fullys wird dabei
> aber keine Rechnung getragen.


liegt das am system? 




			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Den Gewichtsnachteil kann
> man leicht ausrechnen, also erst mal ignorieren.


oder ein hardtail mit "originalgewicht" mit einem vergleichen, dem man als zusatzgewicht ein paar volle wasserflaschen aufhalst, so dass man auf ein fully-gewicht mit hardtail-geometrie kommt.


----------



## Dr.Dos (12. Juni 2006)

Aber ein HT hat nun mal einen tieferen Schwerpunkt und mglw. andere Dämpfungseigenschaften (also bessere als ein starr gemachtes FS - auch wenn jetzt einige schreien, Komfort und dämpfende Rahmen gäbe es nicht...). Also einfach ein HT entsprechend künstlich "sinnvoll" beschweren und ab dafür. Flaschen sind ne gute Idee.

Übrigens ist die Vorgabe nach Puls gelinde gesagt ein Witz. Bis das herz, geschweige denn der HFM reagiert bin ich bereits 30 Meter aus der Kurve gesprintet.


----------



## SatanicKing (12. Juni 2006)

Also ich würde die Räder mit identischen Teilen aufbauen, einzige Unterschiede sollten in den Gabeln bestehen (damit die Geometrie der Räder stimmt). Und eventuell in der Länge und Winkel des Vorbaus und der Sattelstütze, zwecks der Fahrerposition.
Gewicht würde ich nicht ausgleichen, da ein Fully generell schwerer ist. Zum Test sollte man schon möglichst gleichwertige Fahrer nehmen, und auch mehrere, die alle Räder fahren. Es sollte auch verschiedene Testrunden geben von z.B. 20km bis hin zu 150km, mit verschiedenen Terrain. Sicher wird dieses test auch nur subjektive Ergebnisse erziehlen. Aber man hätte mehrere Aussagen und könnte vielleicht einen Trend feststellen. Interessant wäre auch ein Vergleich mit dem Benutzen von Lockout Funktionen und ohne.
Ansonsten schließe ich mich Catsoft an.


----------



## Schafschützer (13. Juni 2006)

Endlich ist der den Herstellern und den Medien der Branche gelungen, stichhaltige  Beweise zu finden, daß jeder richtige Mountainbiker minestens zwei Fahrräder braucht. Nämlich ein HT und ein Fully.

Also, Schluß mit der unnötigen Diskussion, und schnell zum Radhändler.

Ausserdem sind die Ergebnisse für das Enduro total verfälscht. Leute! Ihr könnt doch auf einem Enduro keine engen Radlerhosen tragen. Nee, das geht nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## dubbel (13. Juni 2006)

das ganze ist natürlich nicht nur auf einen faktor zu reduzieren, 
und wenn man wissen will, ob fully oder haarteil schneller ist, sollte man wohl erst mal die unterschiedlichen einflussfaktoren (unabhängige variablen) auflisten. 
was mir einfällt: 
 natürlich die federung/dämpfung an sich als "energievernichter"
 höheres gewicht 
 unterschiedliche geometrie/schwerpunktlage
  was noch?

dann ist die andere frage, wie sich der einfluss äussert, also was wären die abhängigen variablen?
- fahrzeiten / -geschwindigkeiten in unterschiedlichem gelände
- herzfrequenz als antwort des systems (und eben nicht als vorgabe. ich vermute sogar, dass sich die Hf-werte bei gleicher leistung etc. durch unterschiedliche beanspruchungen unterscheiden). 
- alternativ auch sauerstoffaufnahme. erwartet man da was anderes? 


um das ganze möglichst zu standardisieren, sollte die größe, nach der gesteuert wird, erstens möglichst objektiv und zweitens reproduzierbar sein. 
ich würde einen oder besser mehrere erfahrene fahrer mit einer SRM-kurbel losschicken. 

das ganze wäre dann ein wirklich einfacher versuchsplan (je nachdem, wie sehr man in die tiefe gehen will): 
komplette messwiederholung auf den faktoren 
 federung (vergleich fully an vs. aus, von mir aus mit dämpferdummy aus doppel-T-träger), aber unbedingt mit dem gleichen beik. 
 gewicht (ht mit vs. ohne flasche) und 
 evtl. noch geometrie (ht mit normaler gabel vs. eine mit hoher einbaulänge bei gleichem hub) - kann mir aber nicht vortellen, dass das weiterhilft

wenig aufwand im vergleich zu dem, was üblicherweise so gemessen wird.


----------



## Haunert (13. Juni 2006)

Also ich sehe das so 

Hardtail für wahre Männer !
Fully für Frauen; Luschen und sonstige Weicheicher !


----------



## dubbel (13. Juni 2006)

das beantwortet aber nicht die frage, ob nun luschen und weicheier (die frauen lassen wir mal aus den spiel) schneller als männer sind.


----------



## Balu. (13. Juni 2006)

Wo ihr grade dabei seit zu beweisen das ein *jedes* Hardtail *immer* schneller ist als ein Fully, könnt ihr direkt beweisen das schwarz=weiß ist !

Passt aber auf das ihr am nächsten Zebrastreifen nit unter die Räder kommt  



In dem o.g. Test war ein HT auf einer Strecke besser als die getesteten Fullys, das ganze wurde hier auch schon zu oft genannt, zu viele unbekannte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (13. Juni 2006)

wer genau (ausser haunert, aber der zählt nur halb) sagt denn was anderes?


----------



## Wald-Schrat (13. Juni 2006)

Selbst wenn man eine super objektive Testmethode ausarbeitet, bleibt es immer noch relativ.
Einfach aufgrund der Strecken; auf die kommt es letztlich an. Je ruppiger die Trails und Abfahrten, desto effektiver Fully. 

Ab welchem Grat der Punkt erreicht ist, wo sich der Einsatz des Fully rechnet, wird immer reine Spekulation und Abschätzungssache bleiben. 
Denn man müsste auf JEDER einzelnen Strecke einen objektiven Vergleich machen (ganz zu schweigen vom Faktor der Zeit bzgl. Gesamtkilometer). Und das wäre wohl zielmlich aufwendig und den Aufwand nicht wert...


----------



## dubbel (13. Juni 2006)

das ist erstens trivial und zweitens auch nicht gerade neu, denn das gilt wohl für jeden test, der nicht gerade in einem labor stattfindet.


----------



## Wald-Schrat (14. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> das ist erstens trivial und zweitens auch nicht gerade neu, denn das gilt wohl für jeden test, der nicht gerade in einem labor stattfindet.



Es klingt irgendwie, als wärst du der Kommentator der Kommentare hier  
Naja wie dem auch sei... 

Es gibt jedenfalls n Haufen Tests, die außerhalb eines Labors stattfinden und dennoch eine allgemeine Aussagekraft haben. 
Ich wollte eben nur betonen, dass es gerade bei DIESEM Vergleich ausschließlich auf das Einsatzgebiet ankommt.


----------



## dubbel (14. Juni 2006)

das wollte ich ja auch nicht ausschliessen, wobei bisher ja auch nirgends gesagt wurde, dass auf terrain x getestet werden muss. 
in den erwähnten tests ist es ja üblichweise genu so, dass verschiedene abschnitte gefahren werden. 
aber wie bei allen feldexperimenten hast du nun mal die von dir erwähnten probleme, und nur laborbedingungen schaffen wirklich aus dem weg. 
allgemeine aussagekraft kann ich ja auch mit "verwaschenen" ergebnissen erhalten, die sind dann aber übertragbar auf viele bereiche.


----------



## Taif-Huhn (14. Juni 2006)

Meiner Meinung nach ist jeder auf seinem bevorzugten und eigenem bike am schnellsten, denn darauf hat man sich ja ausgiebig eingefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AS-R (14. Juni 2006)

Gutes Thema, aber der Test war nicht vollständig:

Es fehlte das Rigid-Bike (welches dem HT total überlegen ist)

;-)


----------



## OVW (14. Juni 2006)

Interressant wäre es auch mal gewesen ein echtes, sprich völlig ungefedertes Starrgabel-Hardtail mit in den Test aufzunehmen...


----------



## _stalker_ (14. Juni 2006)

ich wollts schon nicht sagen...


----------



## tvaellen (15. Juni 2006)

Könnte schon sein, dass auf einfachen Waldautobahn-Kursen mit vielen Höhenmetern ein Starrbike mit 400 gr. Carbongabel Vorteile gegenüber einem Hardtail hat. Den letztjährigen Erfurt Marathon z.B. hätte ich problemlos mit meinem alten GT Starrbike fahren können. Da lief das mit Abstand längste Abfahrtsstück sogar über Asphalt.


----------



## AS-R (15. Juni 2006)

Eben, wie gesagt. Ein Rigidbike (Starrgbel) ist in manchen Bereichen dem HT
überlegen. Natürlich hängt das von der Technik des Fahrers ab.

Jedenfalls habe ich bei den letzten Rennen die Federgabel nicht benötigt.

Bin die 60er am Forestman ebenfalls mit ner Steinbach-Starrgabel gefahren.
Für solche Autobahnen ist die genial. Mann muss nur auf den passenden
Reifen und Reifendruck achten, dann gehts ab ;-)


----------



## uphillking (15. Juni 2006)

Was für einen Vorteil soll den eine Starrgabel gegenüber einer blockierten (!)Federgabel haben (ausser n halbes kilo Gewichtsersparnis) ???
Eine ruppige Abfahrt und euch Starr-Fuzzi hab ich weit hinter mir gelassen ;-))

Und kommt mir nicht mit Steifigkeit. So'n Blödsinn. Ich fahre seit 16 Jahren MTB. Starrgabel, Mag21, AMP Parallelogramm-Schrott, Manitou Ti, alle "Testsieger" etc, etc... habe sie alle durch. Und mangelnde Steifigkeit habe ich noch bei keiner gespürt. Das ist doch nur Hype der "Fachmagazine".

Eine starre Gabel bringt 0,00 sec ! Im Gegenteil !


----------



## AS-R (15. Juni 2006)

Doch, eben die Steifigkeit machts. Im Antritt und im Wiegetritt erst recht.
Ausserdem sind es mindestens 600g ;-) 

Ausserdem (wegen der ruppigen Abfahrt) kommt es darauf an wer damit fährt.
Hab bei den letzten Rennen (trotz starrfuzzi ;-) nicht letzter gemacht...

Das heutige Problem ist die Überbewertung von Federgablen.
Eine Starrgabel ist immer noch klüger als ne schlechte Federgabel.


----------



## uphillking (15. Juni 2006)

Dann muss man das Ganze aber zu Ende denken: Semislicks o. NoProfil in 1,7" mit min.5 bar Luftdruck. Max 2 Kettenblätter vorn. Leicht-V-Brakes. Bikegewicht komplett höchstens 8 kg.
Fazit: dann kann ich aber gleich ein Crossbike nehmen. Das rollt mit den 28-Zöllern noch leichter und wird laut eurer Rechnung dann am allerschnellsten sein.

Und bitte: was soll Steifigkeit im Wiegetritt an Zeitgewinn bringen? Das steht doch in keinem Zusammenhang.
Und für den Antritt sind die Laufräder/Bereifung bzw deren Gewicht entscheidend. Fakt.


----------



## AS-R (15. Juni 2006)

Du hast damit zum Teil recht. Semislicks kommen aber bei Regen nicht in 
Frage, und und weils trotzdem ruppige Abfahrten hat trotzdem 26" mit
2" breite mit 2,5 bar. Leicht V-Brakes sind natürlich pflicht (bei mir Steinbach),
und mit schweren Rädern (Crossmax SL) unter 8,4 kg.

Natürlich ist das ganze ziemlich Anstrengend und idiotisch bei "richtigen"
Strecken. Aber bei all diesen Schwarzwaldautobahnen kein Problem.
(abgesehen von Bad Wildbad ;-) Ausserdem gibt es fast kein besseres
Techniktraining, weil man da einfach die richtige Fahren muss.
Federgabeln sind unter anderem eine Hilfe die schlechte Linienwahl auszubessern.

Hat nicht der Europameister mit Starrgabel seinen Titel geholt?
Hab da mal was gehört, leider verschwinden solche Nachrichten schnell,
wegen dem imageschaden fürs Gabelmarketing. Darum fährt der jetzt mit...


----------



## Thunderbird (15. Juni 2006)

Eine Steinbach Starrgabel (560g mit Alu-Sockeln) bringt im Vergleich 
zu den meisten Federgabeln ein glattes Kilo Gewichtsersparnis.

@ uphillking: wenn du bei der Mag21 keine mangelnde Steifigkeit 
gespürt hast, bist du offensichtlich bergab zu langsam oder sehr unsensibel.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (15. Juni 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Steinbach Starrgabel (560g mit Alu-Sockeln) bringt im Vergleich zu den meisten Federgabeln ein glattes Kilo Gewichtsersparnis.



Eben ! Und ein Kilo merkst du schon am Berg, frag mal Ulle  . Ein Crosser wäre auf solchen Kursen vielleicht eine Alternative, aber afaik sind 28 Zoll Laufräder meist verboten.


----------



## uphillking (15. Juni 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ uphillking: wenn du bei der Mag21 keine mangelnde Steifigkeit
> gespürt hast, bist du offensichtlich bergab zu langsam oder sehr unsensibel.
> 
> Thb



Oder sehr LEICHT !


----------



## Thunderbird (15. Juni 2006)

Ok - dann aber wirklich _sehr _leicht.  
Als meine MAG21 noch nicht im Regal stand, 
habe ich auch nur 61 Kg auf die Waage gebracht.
Aber das Gewicht ist sowioeso nur Nebensache.
Wie war noch mal die Gleichung Energie=Masse x Geschwindigkeit²

Thb


----------



## Col. Kurtz (16. Juni 2006)

...daraus ergibt sich dann in letzter konsequenz: je schneller ich fahre desto fetter darf ich sein!  



für mich gilt: erst performance, dann gewicht.


----------



## Wald-Schrat (16. Juni 2006)

Eben. Selbst wenn einen die labberigste Gabel durch ihre tolle Performance schneller machen würde als ne Starrgabel: Ich hätte einfach kein Bock auf dies feeling der Instabilität, weil das Fahrgefühl mit na steifen Sache vorne drin einfach n geileres ist!
Gut, im Rennen hat die Geschwindigkeit höchste Priorität. Aber ich fahr mit meinem bike ja nicht ausschließlich nur Rennen  

Und noch was: wenn eine Federgabel doch SO viel Vorteile bringt (was in meinen Augen ja sowieso alles Rundkurs-gebunden ist), wieso gibt es dann im World-Cup Fahrer, die ihre SID so knallhart aufpumpen, dass sie kein Stück mehr nachgibt? 
Und die SID ist ja alles andere als steif....


----------



## dubbel (16. Juni 2006)

dieses undifferenzierte polarisieren finde ich immer am besten.


----------



## mtbmarcus (18. Juni 2006)

Ich konnte die letzten Tage auf der Marathonstrecke in Frammersbach das ganze selber ausprobieren.
Mit folgenden Bikes war ich unterwegs:

Specialized Epic Carbon ca. 9kg. Michelin XCR Dry 2,1 2005 mit Notubes      2,5bar vorne und hinten.



Specialized HT Carbon ca. 8.6kg Nobby Nic 2,1 vorne und Racing Ralph hinten mit Notubes 2,5bar vorne und hinten.



Ich kann natürlich nicht mit Messungen dienen aber mit meinem Gefühl.

Am Donnerstag bin ich mit dem Hardtail 90min auf der Strecke gefahren. Ist im Moment recht ausgewaschen und dadurch recht ruppig. Die Strecke bestand aus normalen Waldwegen, Schotterstücken und längeren Wurzeltrails. Meist leicht ansteigend. Es war mit dem Hardtail auf jeden Fall sehr unangenehm.
Am nächsten Tag bin ich die komplette Strecke abgefahren. Also auch wieder dieses Stück. Und speziell hier ist mir aufgefallen wie gut ein Epic hier funktioniert. Ich konnte dieses ca. 8km lange Stück durchweg mit einem schnelleren Gang bei gleichem Puls fahren. Auf Dauer macht sich dieses natürlich zeitlich erheblich bemerkbar.
Für mich gibt es bei einem Marathon keine Frage ob Fully oder HT. Immer Fully. Bei kürzeren CC-Rennen event. HT. Dies gilt für den Vergleich meiner zwei Bikes.


----------



## Die Bergziege (20. Juni 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> ...daraus ergibt sich dann in letzter konsequenz: je schneller ich fahre desto fetter darf ich sein!
> für mich gilt: erst performance, dann gewicht.



Nein, eigentlich ergib sich dann nach Einsteins 2. Rel. Theorie: Je schneller du fährst um so größer wird deine Masse (oder eben schwerer/fetter wirst du  ).

Ist Bergab doch garnich so unpraktisch!


----------



## kleinenbremer (21. Juni 2006)

Das Ergebnis war doch von vorne rein klar: Bei so einem Kurs. Mans schaue sich die CC Meisterschaften oder Marathons der Profis an: Warum fährt da wohl fast keiner ein Fully?

Das HT halt halt den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil auf solchen Kursen, selbst wenns wurzelige Singletrailpassagen gibt. Auf meiner Hausrunde bin ich aufm Singletrail genauso schnell mit meinem HT wie mein Kumpel mit Fully, aber nur, weil ich jeden Stein kenne. Sobald was unerwartetes auftritt, hab ich mit dem HT aber keine Sicherheitsreserven. Mit 40km/h und mehr über nen Stein, den man da nicht kennt und Zack steckt der Sattel im Darm, sehr tief...
Ebenso wenn man sich hinter den Sattel lehnt und über nen nicht gesehen Ast rollt: Genitalien grüßen...
Da wünsche ich mir als HT Fan auch ein Fully. Wenns die Alpen hochgeht machen aber 1kg mehr gewicht und selbst minimales Wippen den Komfortvorteil des Fullys wieder kaputt.

Naja, Test war wohl überflüssig, Ergebniss war klar, Heft wieder gefüllt, alle können Streiten und letztendlich muss jeder wissen was er will: Gesamtzeit/Extrembergauf wichtig oder Experimente in unbekannten gefilden mit Reserven für jede Situation...

Christian

Ps.: Wenn der Browser meinen Text wieder löscht, schreib ich nicht nochmal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (21. Juni 2006)

kleinenbremer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ergebnis war doch von vorne rein klar: Bei so einem Kurs. Mans schaue sich die CC Meisterschaften oder Marathons der Profis an: Warum fährt da wohl fast keiner ein Fully?


Soviel dazu:
http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=11795&mode=&order=0&thold=0
 

Thb


----------



## kleinenbremer (22. Juni 2006)

Na gut, akzeptiert...dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass Hardtail bei CC Rennen die bevorzugte Wahl ist.
Was mich langsam interessiert: In der absoluten HihghendKlasse(die ich mir nicht leisten kann): Sind Hardtails auf dauer wirklich leichter? Schließlich könnte beim Fully doch rein theoretisch ein wenig auf Material verzichtet werden, da die Rahmenbelastungen nicht so gewaltig sind...
Naja, die Lager des Hinterbaus müssen ja auch stabil eingebaut werden, hier geht wohl immer wieder der Vorteil verloren...

Christian


----------



## THCCryjack (22. Juni 2006)

Naja, dann müsste man die Rahmen nur für Leichtbau klassifizieren. Diese dürfte es dann nicht mehr als OEM Versionen geben. Denn der Spagat zwischen Leichtbau (mal hier mal da was dünner machen) und Haltbarkeit ist bei nem Fully gewaltig groß 

Jetzt schraubt sich einer das nächste Mal ein paar fette Dtracks dran mit 2,5 Diesel. Was meinst du wie das an den Lagern zerrt. Diese 10-11 kg Fullys sollten nur Einzelstücke bleiben und dafür ausgelegt bzw. nur für Race verwendet werden. 


Ansonsten zum thread... war mir irgendwie schon immer klar. Bin vom Fully bzw. Dirter auf mein Jetziges gewechselt. Erschreckend teilweise wie schnell man wird.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (23. Juni 2006)

THCCryjack schrieb:
			
		

> Diese 10-11 kg Fullys sollten nur Einzelstücke bleiben und dafür ausgelegt bzw. nur für Race verwendet werden.



 .......................... ............



aber im ernst: ich würde sagen, dass fullies zumindest im cc ziemlich im kommen sind. zumindest im bezug auf BL und DM, wo ichs persönlich mitkriege. nicht dass die stellung des hardtails gefährdet wäre, aber es gibt überhaupt ein paar fullies, auch ganz vorne.(spontan fallen mir an siegern ein: sabine spitz bei dm, martin gujan bei den bl-rennen)


----------



## Thunderbird (23. Juni 2006)

@ THCCryjack: du liegst ein Kilo zu hoch, in deiner Schätzung.
9 kg ist ein ziemlich optimales Gewicht für ein Racefully.
Da kommt die Stabilität noch nicht zu kurz.
Wenn die Kilo Carbon mal kommt und mit THM-Kurbeln sind 
dann sogar 8,4 kg racetauglich drin (mit _dicken_ Reifen).
Recht hast du, dass die dinger nur für den Renneinsatz gedacht sind,
aber das ist ja keine Einschränkung, sondern ein Qualitätsmerkmal.
Falls ich mal Geld wie Heu habe, fahre ich mit so was auch Touren.

@ kleinenbremer: die Belastung des Hauptrahmens und einiger
Anbauteile ist schon geringer, aber man fährt mit dem Fully dafür brutaler.
Ein Fullyrahmen wird mit Dämpfer _immer _ knapp 1kg schwerer sein,
als ein technologisch gleichwertiger Hardtailrahmen.

Thb


----------



## kleinenbremer (26. Juni 2006)

1kg in der absoluten Highendklasse. Da wird der Hardtailvorteil durch Sachen wie Brainfederbeine etc wohl sogra noch kleiner. Aber was meint ihr, in der günstigen Preisklasse, so zwischen 1500-2000 Euro. Da muss man fürs Fully wohl mit 1,5 bis 2 kg mehr rechnen. Für 1600 kriegt man wohl ein ca 10-11kg Hardtail, aber 12-13kg Fully, oder wie würdet ihr das einschätzen?
Zudem gibts in dieser Klasse auch keine BrainFederelemente und so ein Zeug, sodass hier der Hardtail Vorteil wohl auch noch größer sein dürfte.

Christian

Ps.:Und außerhalb der Rennstrecke: Viele haben hier schon geschrieben, dass man sich aufm Hardtail schneller fühlt. Die Frage ist also, ob ein Hardtail nicht sogar mehr spaß machen kann...(naja, hab halt was gegen Fullies;-) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (27. Juni 2006)

hallo,
ist doch irgendwie komisch, wenn 6-7std marathon-fahrer (- ja, ich gehöre auch dazu  -) diskutieren, ob ein fully oder hardtail schneller ist. noch dazu, wenn sie einen "objektiven" vergleich bei einer Trainingsrunde auf ihrer 20km hausstrecke gemacht haben.

fakt ist doch: wenns um Geschwindigkeit geht, dann muss ich nur in die ersten startreihen schauen und ich weiss sofort welches bike ich nehmen muss.


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Juni 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ THCCryjack: du liegst ein Kilo zu hoch, in deiner Schätzung.
> 9 kg ist ein ziemlich optimales Gewicht für ein Racefully.
> Da kommt die Stabilität noch nicht zu kurz.
> Wenn die Kilo Carbon mal kommt und mit THM-Kurbeln sind
> ...



die 9 kg musst du auch erst mal hinbekommen...   und standard ist das gewicht ganz sicher nicht. das gewicht bekommen die meisten profis (nicht die top 10) nicht mal mit ihrem hardtail hin. da sind eher 9,5 kg die regel... 

den rahmen (grösse s, knapp über 2 kg) deines rades bin ich auch schon gefahren. mit sid sl, kompletter xtr und tune laufräder, rest war wcs, gewicht bei 10,4 kg... bei meinem körpergewicht (58 kg) und der von dir genannten brutalen fahrweise habe ich zwei sätze lager pro jahr gebraucht... schwachpunkt war dabei die lagerung am horstlink und an der wippe am hauptrahmen...

mein scott strike 10, grösse s in edelster ausstattung lag ebenfalls bei 9,6 kg (ohne scheiben)... in der ebene und bergauf war das rad eine macht, aber bergab eine lapprige sch****kiste...

zudem hatte ich bisher bei allen mehrgelenkern innerhalb kürzester zeit knarzgeräusche - das nervt...

und solange die meisten auf ihren fullies auch bergab nicht schneller sind als ich alter sack auf meinem ht, ist eh alles in butter  

ein muss ich trotzdem generell mal anmerken: bergab auf anspruchsvollen pisten rumschredern macht mit dem fully tatsächlich deutlich mehr fetz...

gruss mike


----------



## Kanventsmann (29. Juni 2006)

Ich kann mir kein Fully leisten, das um die 9 KG wiegt, mein Fully wiegt um die 11KG. Mein altes MCM hat nur wenig Ã¼ber den 9KG, also wird dies meine Wahl sein, wenn ich einen Marathon fahre, wo das Hauptaugenmerk auf den HÃ¶henmetern liegt. 2KG weniger Systemgewicht auf Ã¼ber 3000Hm zu transportieren ist ne Menge.
Richtig ist aber auch, das man die Strecke kennen muss um so eine Wahl zu treffen.

Thema Ruppig bergab:
Ich habe an meinem Schlechtwetterrad (Borni 120â¬ Rahmen) fette DH Felgen mit 2,35 FAT ALBERT drauf, die mit ca. 2bar besser dÃ¤mpfen als die meisten Fullys. Mein Statement: Fully bringens hauptsÃ¤chlich bergauf, WENN es grobes Terrain hat, etwas elefantenrÃ¼sseldicke Wurzeln, oder Schotter in GrÃ¶sse 45-60mm.

B.


----------



## ilex (3. Juli 2006)

die Veranstaltungen werden dem Fully auch immer gemäßer. Gestern gings zuallererst über 1,5 km Bauschutt


----------



## Wald-Schrat (4. Juli 2006)

ilex schrieb:
			
		

> die Veranstaltungen werden dem Fully auch immer gemäßer. Gestern gings zuallererst über 1,5 km Bauschutt



Wenn man wollte, könnte man dahinter eine Absicht sehen in sofern, dass die Veranstalter mit den bike-herstellern gemeinsame Sache machen


----------



## fsr_rider (13. Juli 2006)

Also ich hab den Test selber gemacht. Ich bin vom Fully auf's Hardtail umgestiegen (Stumpjumper FSR zu Nicolai Argon CC). Dabei habe ich 

1. Die Gabel rübergenommen
2. Die Laufräder rübergenommen (mit Reifen, beide 2.35", vorne Fat Albert, hinten Z-Max WCS)
3. Die Bremsen rübergenommen (ist vom Gewicht her bedeutend da Gustav M).

Dazu einige Schlatungskomponenten, die Pedale, den Vorbau und den Sattel. Lenker ist natürlich ein grader reingekommen. Das Nicolai ist ca. 1kg leichter (800g im Rahmen, dann noch das eine oder andere Teil ein paar Gramm). Meine Erfahrung: Bergauf auf glattem Untergrund (egal ob Aspahlt oder feiner Kiess) einiges schneller! Erfahrungsgemäss auf längeren Touren mit Tourenausrüstung (kleiner Rucksack,...) 650 Hm in der Stunde verglichen mit 600 Hm vorher. Also sagen wir mal zwischen 5 und 10%, so genau kann man das ja nicht messen. 
Auf grobem Schotter hab ich noch zu wenig Erfahrungswerte.

Der Gewichtsunterschied von 1kg erklärt bei einem Gewicht von  ca. 90 kg (Ross und Reiter) nur grade 1%! Irgendwas muss also doch an Leistung im Dämpfer verschwinden, und das bei einem Stumpi FSR (100mm Federweg, Modell 2004), das ja von der Federung nicht grad zu den schlechtesten gehört!
Eine mögliche Erklärung ist auch, dass der Nicolai Rahmen in Sachen seitliche Steifigkeit am Tretlager um Welten mehr bietet (einfach mal vom Rad absteigen, das Tratlager zur Seite drücken, der Unterschied fällt direkt auf!).


----------



## frogfrank (13. Juli 2006)

Genau so ist es 
Ich bin 5Jahre lang ein Fully (mit knapp 10kg gefahren)es war sehr gut im Wettkampf
Mein 1,5kg leichteres Hardteil war der Hammer,keine Probleme mehr mit Öl(Wartung)
 Das Fully war bergab devinitiv besser(man muß nicht schauen wo man drauffährt)
doch die längste Zeit geht es berghoch,oder geradeaus
Für mich ist daß "Problem"schon lange gelöst
Fully für Freeride und Downhill  SUPER!


----------

